# Ground level deck



## joylynn (Jun 16, 2016)

So I need some help. My knowledge of deck building is pretty slim and could use some advise.
I'm looking to do a ground level deck and can't seem to find exactly what I am looking for. 
I'm looking to make a deck that is only max 3 inches higher than the patio it is going to be butting up to. The patio is sloped toward the grassy area where I want the deck so rain and pool water from splashing goes right to that area. For that reason I do not want the decking to be directly on the ground but do what it as low as possible while also allowing runoff to go underneath. 
Not sure what size lumber I can get away with for my rafters that will also make the deck sturdy. I was hoping I could get away with using 2×2's but not sure which leads me to yall?
Thank you

P.S. removing some of the top soil to lower the area is an option if necessary.


----------



## pschieuer (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh my.....


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Joylynn,

Contact your local contractor and have them build you a deck. This is a Contractor Talk, and there is site for DIY blog, maybe you get some help there.

Good luck


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

HI JoyLynn, I wonder if it wouldn't be better to link on to our sister site in the DIY construction forum.

Here is a link.

Andy.


----------



## joylynn (Jun 16, 2016)

Yeah I'll check there. I just checked here first since this site is made up of professionals. Thanks


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

joylynn said:


> Yeah I'll check there. I just checked here first since this site is made up of professionals. Thanks


Some professionals from here also post over there and help a lot of people out.


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

Lord have mercy. 2x2s? Rafters? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

onmywayup said:


> Lord have mercy. 2x2s? Rafters?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hey, put a thousand 2x2's in a deck and it could be pretty sturdy I reckon.


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

heavy_d said:


> Hey, put a thousand 2x2's in a deck and it could be pretty sturdy I reckon.


"The strength of the wolf is in the pack."

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

